# music website



## fallen_petal (Jul 17, 2004)

i made this temp website for my boyfriend listen to the track : )

www.angelfire.com/indie/chrisbrownmusic


----------



## fallen_petal (Jul 23, 2004)

aww nobody has commented : (


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 23, 2004)

So I went to listen and couldn't hear anything.  When I clicked the play link at the bottom, it threw up the html code and that was it.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 23, 2004)

I got it to work, nice music


----------

